
The Launch Pad: Inside Y Combinator - DanielRibeiro
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1591845297/?tag=referly-20
======
djt
PG, what do you think of the book?

~~~
pg
It's remarkably accurate. There's stuff in it that makes me wince, but I
suppose that's a feature of any accurate portrait.

Randy got to see everything, even interviews, and he's a very observant guy.

~~~
zio99
PG, do you think you could skim through a short excerpt from my book as well?
I wrote it after applying to the class of S12 and wanted to share what I
learnt: <http://bit.ly/icecreamstart> _Ice Cream Startups: Pick your best idea
& run with it_

------
bootload
_"... Silicon Valley’s past is more accessible than its present ..."_

interesting Randell Stross is a historian & lecturer, _"Business and Society
and Strategic Management."_ ~ <http://randallstross.com/bio/> the book intro
is here (pdf, 134Kb) ~
[http://randallstross.com/thelaunchpad/the_launch_pad_intro.p...](http://randallstross.com/thelaunchpad/the_launch_pad_intro.pdf)

------
austenallred
I get a little frustrated when books centered on tech startups don't come in
electronic formats. Pretty please, publisher, can we get a Kindle version?

~~~
hiddenstage
[http://www.amazon.com/Launch-Pad-Combinator-Exclusive-
ebook/...](http://www.amazon.com/Launch-Pad-Combinator-Exclusive-
ebook/dp/B007X5ZBU4/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1344517093&sr=1-5)

~~~
relix
Hardback: $14, Kindle edition: $18

:(

------
kmax12
is that a referly (S12) affiliate link in the post?

~~~
DigitalSea
Yep, how classy of DanielRibeiro to do so (that is if it was intentional or
not), but I don't see how it wasn't intentional unless Amazon have started
adding them to the end of their URL's, haha.

~~~
melvinmt
Uhm, who cares? Whatever the link is, you will have to pay the same price
anyway and the commission would end up in Amazon's pockets. Luckily, Danielle
is nice enough to donate all the proceeds to charity.

I just pre-ordered mine through this link, you're welcome.

~~~
dbecker
I think it's awesome that she is donating the commission to charity... but
it's worth noting that Amazon prohibits telling others that you are doing
this.

[https://affiliate-
program.amazon.com/gp/associates/help/t15/...](https://affiliate-
program.amazon.com/gp/associates/help/t15/a8?ie=UTF8&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER)

